# PCI Design Handbook, 7th Edition



## Alma (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi,

Does anyone have the PDF copy of the PCI Design Handbook, 7th Edition? Or a pre-owned hard copy for sale? I'm planning to take the PE Civil Structural Exam in October'18. Thanks!

Alma


----------

